# MTD YardMan 46" deck riding mower.....



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Hello everyone my first time posting here. I have owned an MTD YardMachine riding mower with a Briggs & Stratton engine since 1997, have had it now 17 going on 18 years! Bought it brand new from Monkey-Wards (the old Montgomery-Wards) from back in the day and it's still going strong to this very day "Thank God"!
Every year it gets it's yearly oil changed (wish it had an oil filter!), engine filter, fuel filter and spark plugs changed as well (I always use Briggs & Stratton products only).
Also everytime I fill up the gas tank to use it, I put in the recommended Briggs & Stratton "Fresh Start" Fuel Stabilizer, believe me this stuff really works well (at least for me it does?)
I strongly believe that, really, just about "any riding mower" if properly taken care of, routine maint., etc., it will last you a good long time (but I'm sure most of you know this already )
Currently, I'm getting ready to replace all four (4) belts along with all three (3) blades, just ordered them yesterday straight from MTD so they should be arriving sometime by the end of this week (hopefully!).

Anyone else have this same MTD YardMachine riding mower with a 46" deck?

Anyone have any experience replacing all four (4) belts on it?

Care to share your experience? Were there any "real difficulties" or "complications" in doing so ? (because I know on changing mower belts really is never easy).

Looking forward to reading up on all the information that I can get on this particular MTD riding mower, here from Tractor forum.

Thank y'all for your time, tip's, recommendations and suggestions! edro:

EDIT**By the way I do have all the necessary manuals, parts, service, etc. for my particular MTD riding mower along with the manual for it's particular Briggs & Stratton engine.

MTD MODEL: 13AQ670H088 STYLE: 0 DECK: H

BRIGGS & STRATTON ENGINE MODEL/TYPE: 42A707 / 1238-01


----------

